# Zero Replies



## michaelsanford (Jan 20, 2008)

It would be great if we could add a Zero Replies link like linuxquestions.org has.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 21, 2008)

We have that already. When you are in a forum section - look at the columns to the right. You have last post and right next to it replies, then number of views.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 21, 2008)

I mean something like this (see attachment) a _global_ zero replies thread aggregator, not the column reply count.

Edit: This link aggregates every post on the whole board with no replies. I find it very useful when I feel I need to augment my posting karma


----------



## ScottW (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea, I have seen this on other boards and have thought, that would be nice on ours. I will add it to my TODO list.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 13, 2008)

Added near in Forum Nav Bar.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 13, 2008)

*killer* 

Edit: Also killer is that you've installed something to minimize all caps (since my original was in all caps). Neato. All they need now is a FireFox plugin for that


----------

